# Fishing cart modifications



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been modifying this cart for ten years now. My club has nicknamed it the "Lunar Rover". I hope you'll get something out of this to improve your war wagon. See ya on the beach, Noel

http://www.surfishingflorida.com/Forum/tabid/153/forumid/-1/threadid/12318/scope/posts/Default.aspx


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That looks sweet. Great job.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Excellent stuff. A few mods I would make to mine/will make to mine:Angle the bike hook to allow all wheels to touch ground, less weight on hook and on bike. I prefer to use the soft collapsable coolers. They weight less/store more and you can collapse them if need be to make room for any beach finds you may come across.
Good idea on extending the rod holders, I will use that idea.
Need to come up with a way to carry an infant without compromising carrying space. Perhaps welld on four extra tubes that a seat could slide above the coolers ect? Obviously keeping the center of gravity as low as possible? Any ideas on that?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nice Cart, I would like to see you work on a Kayak.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Local Cart*




Green Cart said:


> It is 26" wide by 19" high by 52" long. The wheels are 19.3" diameter. They are still Roleez which are no longer being made and bought out by Wheeleez. Yes, they are expensive, but well worth it because they only leave tracks on the sand less than 1/4" deep. The plywood is 7/16" which is lighter than 3/4" which I used before.
> 
> Do search on cart under Green Cart (me ) going back as far as 2004 if you need more info.
> 
> No, I don't use a rack because I have a van. I use couple of 2 by 6 lumber from bumper to ground to load or unload the cart.


There are other locals who also modified their carts. But at least, you could pull yours with a bike.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Whoa, there are a lot of fantastic ideas on your cart. I hope you don't mind that I'm going to "borrow" a few ideas!


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

good stuff man thanks for the post, like the trash can in the cooler good idea. tight lines justin:fishing:


----------



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

As for the infant carrier. The big roleez wheels aren't the most stable at any speed above very slow. For my precious cargo I prefer an infant back pack.

All four wheels on the ground? I've found it much easier to negoiate turns and bumps if the front wheels don't make contact with the ground. Angling the cart upwards also results in very little tounge weight on the bicycle.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmm, might have give it wider axles for a wide wheel base to make the baby carrying safer, or hook a baby bike trailer to it Convoy!

I definately understand the turning dificulties with no turning front axle. For the life of me I can't see how there is less wieght on the tounge with two wheels on the ground and not four? Brilliant rod holder carrier idea though.
Excellent stuff.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

What is the width of the cart to the outside of the wheeleze tires??, for access ramps/stairs??


----------



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

The best way I can describe the tongue weight being lighter is a comparison to a wheelbarrow. The higher you lift a wheelbarrow the lighter the handle weight is. On the cart the heavier end will be with the cooler. 

The width is 36" No problem with any ramps. On stairs I completely unload it and reload at the bottom of the stairs. Needless to say I only fish stairs,Flagler Beach, when the action gets hot!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Noel said:


> The best way I can describe the tongue weight being lighter is a comparison to a wheelbarrow. The higher you lift a wheelbarrow the lighter the handle weight is. On the cart the heavier end will be with the cooler.


Now I getcha. The 'ol weight trick


----------

